# Oz And Hugh Raise The Bar



## np1962 (23/12/10)

One of the first things I did on AHB was give people access to the TV show Risky Business from the UK.
Well, I have found a new BBC program on a privete tracker and have uploaded to torrentbox for all to access.
It may also be available elsewhere.

Oz and Hugh Raise the Bar
Oz Clarke and Hugh Dennis scour the British Isles for the best independent drinks. They plan to open two bars that will go head to head for one night only

The torrent is available at Oz and Hugh Raise The Bar S01E01

It may be a little slow at first but once a few more seeds come online it will speed up.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## InCider (23/12/10)

Doogiechap said:


> Not worth a new thread but there is a new series called *Oz And Hugh Raise The Bar*
> Description:
> Clarke and Hugh Dennis scour the British Isles for the
> best independent drinks. In England's south they find
> ...



Another ISO Hunt link off the other thread.


----------



## Hughdawg (23/12/10)

I'm downloading it now, thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## maxmcbain (23/12/10)

They had the Oz and Hugh Christmas special on the TV the other night


----------



## mwd (23/12/10)

Nice job once again thanks Nige Just started downloading to give it a look. 
Quite enjoying the Brew Masters series for crazy brewers in the US.

Will leave the download up for seeding when finished.

PS. all the brew.masters episodes so far are available from Isohunt


----------



## felten (23/12/10)

Is it worth watching? I couldn't watch the other one, I can't stand James May, though I can't stand Oz Clarke either... did I just answer my own question?


----------



## mwd (23/12/10)

felten said:


> Is it worth watching? I couldn't watch the other one, I can't stand James May, though I can't stand Oz Clarke either... did I just answer my own question?



You most likely did, couldn't tell you if it is any good or not still downloading. Got to be better than those other two buffoons Morrisey Fox who managed a 2 TV series of total rubbish IMO. I quite enjoy James May and Oz Clarke together but I can see they are not everybodys cup of tea. ( in joke for last series on BBC )


----------



## mwd (25/12/10)

Watched the first episode was not very enthralled prefer James May and Oz Clarke together on the booze run around the U.K.


----------



## np1962 (27/12/10)

Episode 2 is now up.

Oz and Hugh Raise The Bar S01E02

Oz Clarke and Hugh Dennis scour the British Isles for the best drinks with a view to opening a traditional pub of their own packed with tipples from England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales. When they fail to agree on what the best drinks are, they open two bars that go head to head for one night only. Their tour of Gaelic grog kicks off in Perthshire, where a visit that begins with wine tasting (the nonalcoholic fruit variety) ends with a bottle-smashing competition. To continue their research, they head for the Inner Hebrides and Easdale Island's popular, and only, pub. Next stop is Ireland - north and south - where Hugh's embarrassing confession to liking Irish Cream leads the pair to make their own version of the drink.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## InCider (28/12/10)

Thanks Nige


----------



## np1962 (29/12/10)

Episode 3 is now up.

Oz and Hugh Raise The Bar S01E03

Oz Clarke and Hugh Dennis are on a mission to revive the good old British pub. Their plan: to scour the British Isles for the best independent drinks, soak up pub culture, and then open a pub of their own, packed full of drinks from England, Ireland, Scotland and Wales. But as they can't agree on what makes for the best of British and Irish booze, they're going to open two bars that will go head to head for one night only. Oz and Hugh head to the north of England in their dodgy Dutch camper van. Things get lively when a Manchester real ale tasting gets out of hand. Oz takes orders from a cider-making Benedictine monk, and Hugh goes undercover dressed as a whoopee cushion for the famous Otley Run pub crawl. Oz and Hugh also learn how to make honey, taste the most Northern wine in the UK made in Morecambe Bay and compete to make the most popular flavoured beer in a Saltaire brewery.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## Frag_Dog (29/12/10)

I downloaded and the first episode. I could only get half way before I got bored and decided to put my hand in the garbage disposal for something less painful.

Really pretty disappointing as I really enjoyed the Oz and James Wine Adventures and Oz and James Drink to Britain. Oz's passion for the flavours and the stories behind the drinks, and Jame's indifference and desire just to drink. I guess I can relate to both sides they come from

I find the Hugh guy too annoying to put up with. I guess if you could get past that then it might be alright.


----------



## np1962 (4/1/11)

Episode 4 is now up.

Oz and Hugh Raise The Bar S01E04

In the final furlong of Oz and Hugh's journey across the British Isles, their pub grand opening is looming. They head to Wales to feed beer to some boozing bovines, risk life and limb convincing local rugby lads to swap their lager for Welsh wine, and seek inspiration from one of the most bizarre pubs in the country - Leintwardine's Sun Inn. After a tour of a Wolverhampton pork scratching factory, Oz fries up an unusual part of the pig's anatomy to produce his own version of this pub essential. Armed with their drinks from across the nation, the journey ends with opening time at their very own pub for one night only. Will the locals prefer Oz or Hugh's drinks?

Cheers
Nige


----------



## np1962 (6/1/11)

A little bonus
Oz and Hugh Drink to Christmas

Wine aficionado and all round drinks expert Oz Clarke teams up with Hugh Dennis in
a seasonal challenge to sample every Christmas tipple past and present. The boys
embrace the festive spirit as they attempt to uncover the true Christmas 
credentials behind some of our favourite beverages: from whisky and winter ales in
the Highlands to mulled wine in the birthplace of Dickens; from wassail in the West
Country to sloe gin in Wiltshire; plus port, sherry and snowballs too. 
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/2/12)

Been watching this on SBS. Good viewing.


----------



## spaced (3/2/12)

felten said:


> Is it worth watching? I couldn't watch the other one, I can't stand James May, though I can't stand Oz Clarke either... did I just answer my own question?




What is wrong with you? James May is good value.


----------



## Malted (3/2/12)

Saw episode 3 last night. Was not impressed with Oz. He is a wine snob and when he had James May with him he used to berate him for his love of a pint. Now he is doing a show mostly on beer and May is not in it? Feckin turncloak and a hypocrite.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/2/12)

I've found all three eps fairly entertaining.
I think the show is just meant to be a light hearted bit of fun, not a serious exploration of the local grog.


----------



## Nick JD (3/2/12)

Hugh is a funny bastard.


----------



## pyrosx (3/2/12)

Nick JD said:


> Hugh is a funny bastard.



If you haven't watched Outnumbered - go and fix that right now... it's hilarious.

Oz & Hugh et al is available on the sbs website, and therefore through the sbs app on the xbox as well...


----------



## Rina (3/2/12)

I watched last night's episode. Basically the highlight was 'Who would you do?' on the Hen's night\bar crawl thing. They seem to lack chemistry.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (3/2/12)

pyrosx said:


> If you haven't watched Outnumbered - go and fix that right now... it's hilarious.


absolutely love that show. Hugh is pretty much playing himself in it I reckon.


----------



## drsmurto (6/2/12)

Can someone please seed episode 4 and the xmas special?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/2/12)

Ep4 will be on sbs this thursday, if nobody seeds it by then.


----------



## Fish13 (7/2/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Can someone please seed episode 4 and the xmas special?



seeding it now dr S


----------



## felten (7/2/12)

spaced said:


> What is wrong with you? James May is good value.


I just can't stand him anymore. I used to watch top gear pretty often, but now his toff git persona is more than I can take.


----------



## drsmurto (8/2/12)

fish13 said:


> seeding it now dr S



Thanks mate, got them both and am now seeding, albeit only between midnight and 9am due to limited data allowance on satellite broadband.


----------



## Fish13 (8/2/12)

DrSmurto said:


> Thanks mate, got them both and am now seeding, albeit only between midnight and 9am due to limited data allowance on satellite broadband.



ouch :S


----------



## drsmurto (9/2/12)

fish13 said:


> ouch :S



2Gb peak, 2Gb off peak for $50 a month. 

The price you pay for living outside of the metro area but it's a price i am happy to pay to come home to serenity.


----------



## Muggus (9/2/12)

Great finishing episode tonight. The last scene really tops of the series haah!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/2/12)

That's good to know. There's still 15mins left of the episode up here in Quoinsland.

Hugh accurately described Oz as "some kind of alcoholic hobbit". laughed pretty hard at that one.


----------

